# Marijuana and PTSD Symptoms



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2017)

Many with PTSD feel that marijuana helps the symptoms.  It is known to cause feelings of happiness, lessen connections in the traumatic event but they say therapy is also needed:

http://luxury.rehabs.com/post-traumatic-stress-disorder/cannabis-marijuana/

However this article is from a rehab place so they want business, too, IMHO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree Ruthanne, it's known to successfully treat many things, here's a more recent article on its use with PTSD.  http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/marijuana-future-ptsd-treatment




> Although promising for a myriad of disorders, from chronic pain to  epilepsy to autoimmune disease, the efficacy of cannabis for PTSD  remains under-publicized. *Cannabis*  is a promising therapy for PTSD, since aberrant neurobiological  processes at the root of PTSD symptoms are regulated by the  endocannabinoid system (9).''
> 
> Prospective, placebo-controlled trials of marijuana use in PTSD have  not been performed; however, psychometric data collected from  evaluations of New Mexico Medical Cannabis Program patients revealed  that cannabis produced a 75% reduction in PTSD symptoms (19).


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2017)

In my experience, cannabis is often far more effective in dealing with PTSD symptoms than the random cocktails of psychotropic drug scrips often provided by doctors with little or no understanding of the issues involved. Usually, there are far fewer side effects as well. Too many people are sedated into a traditional  chemical zombie 

mentality without sustaining any measurable relief. I have seen positive results among some of my most seriously affected clients using a combination of therapy, marijuana, and service dogs/animals. One 

of my clients, who had spent years in and out of veteran's hospitals, taking a cocktail of sixteen pills a day for his disorder, is now at home with his new wife and twin sons. He attends group therapy, imbibes cannabis, and has a service dog. He hasn't had a serious episode in four years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Ruthanne, it's known to successfully treat many things, here's a more recent article on its use with PTSD.  http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/marijuana-future-ptsd-treatment


thanks for that validating evidence SeaBreeze.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 27, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Many with PTSD feel that marijuana helps the symptoms.  It is known to cause feelings of happiness, lessen connections in the traumatic event but they say therapy is also needed:



If the truth were known, cannabis is probably more effective than many of the drugs currently being marketed....and at a fraction of the price.  Probably the biggest hurdle to getting medical marijuana approved, nationwide, is the efforts being made by these drug companies who fear losing billions of dollars if cannabis becomes readily available.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2017)

Don M. said:


> If the truth were known, cannabis is probably more effective than many of the drugs currently being marketed....and at a fraction of the price.  Probably the biggest hurdle to getting medical marijuana approved, nationwide, is the efforts being made by these drug companies who fear losing billions of dollars if cannabis becomes readily available.



Well said Don, you're exactly right about that!  It's legal where I live, both recreational and medical, I don't need it for any health reasons yet, but if I did I would much rather use the marijuana or CBD oil which is not supposed to have any 'high', than be put on harmful and addictive opioids.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 27, 2017)

Popular in Iceland it seems ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2017)

Don M. said:


> If the truth were known, cannabis is probably more effective than many of the drugs currently being marketed....and at a fraction of the price.  Probably the biggest hurdle to getting medical marijuana approved, nationwide, is the efforts being made by these drug companies who fear losing billions of dollars if cannabis becomes readily available.


Yes, I agree Don.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2017)

Greyson said:


> Popular in Iceland it seems ...


Hahahahaha


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2017)

I really wish marijuana was available to me.  I am going to ask my pnp about it.  He will probably laugh.  It has been made available for medical purposes in my state.  I also have a companion dog who has helped me so much; my life has changed so much since almost 5 years since I adopted her; I am not as lonely; I give and receive love from her daily; she watches over me and I her.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 28, 2017)

Ruthanne, we asked my husband's Oncologist what she thought of us going on a shopping trip to the local Pot Store and she said she has no objection BUT she is concerned that the loopiness from pot has become a big concern, especially for Seniors, falling, breaking hips etc.   We're so happy that pot is legal in our state.  No, haven't gone shopping yet, my husband is denying any meds at all, but I see that day coming quicker than he realizes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Ruthanne, we asked my husband's Oncologist what she thought of us going on a shopping trip to the local Pot Store and she said she has no objection BUT she is concerned that the loopiness from pot has become a big concern, especially for Seniors, falling, breaking hips etc.   We're so happy that pot is legal in our state.  No, haven't gone shopping yet, my husband is denying any meds at all, but I see that day coming quicker than he realizes.


Glad pot is legal in your state.  It can be helpful for many medical conditions, yes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Ruthanne, we asked my husband's Oncologist what she thought of us going on a shopping trip to the local Pot Store and she said she has no objection BUT she is concerned that the loopiness from pot has become a big concern, especially for Seniors, falling, breaking hips etc.   We're so happy that pot is legal in our state.  No, haven't gone shopping yet, my husband is denying any meds at all, but I see that day coming quicker than he realizes.



I think if you went to a doctor who specializes in medical, they would probably work with giving your husband the CBD oil or a strain that wouldn't make him loopy.  Just a little info for you to think about.



> More here.  http://healthimpactnews.com/2017/evi...inues-to-grow/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## twilightzone (Sep 17, 2017)

It's good to remember that there are (as we know so far) two primary therapeutic ingredients produced by cannabis: THC (which causes the high) and CBD (which causes little to no high, though some effects are noticeable).

A lot of the more established research focuses on THC. But CBD is proving to potentially be good for a number of things, some same, some different. I can personally attest that it is excellent for physical discomfort of *any* type. Which if you think about it for a second is pretty amazing. It's not a magic bullet at all, but it just makes things *less bad.*

There are some things THC is better with, or a combo is good. One thing that is nice where pot is legal and tested, you have an idea how strong it is based on % THC and % CBD. Some people (epilepsy is an example) take HIGH doses. But many ailments don't need much - so you can buy a lower dose product even if you need THC, you don't have to be completely stoned out of your melon to have it help


----------



## neotheone (Sep 17, 2017)

I would like **something** for pain and general body crummy feeling.   Exercise works good in the short term. 

  I can't drink alcohol, and won't take NSAIDs...of course,Tylenol doesn't work, but it's my only recourse.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Sep 30, 2017)

My neighbor who used opioids for years for chronic pain now uses medical marijuana. She says what she uses doesn't make her high or "loopy" and that seems to be true. When she was on opioids, she asked me to go somewhere with her and her driving terrified me; now I'll get in a car with her without hesitation. She often slurred her words and did things that made no sense when she was on opioids but she is a lot more clear-headed now. She has many physical problems and complains the marijuana doesn't make her pain go away 100% so I figure she has tried to go back to opioids.


----------

